# Scheiß Tipp



## Krone1 (21 März 2015)




----------



## Apus72 (21 März 2015)

Das schlimme daran ist, daß es echt ist und alles andere als selten ....


----------



## DRAGO (21 März 2015)

Ja ne is Klar *grins*


----------



## Tigy (23 März 2015)

ausg099
"Ein Merkmal für Dummheit ist, das man nicht merkt, das man dumm ist. 
Ein Merkmal für Intelligenz ist, Das man merkt das man dumm ist."


----------



## iwi (1 Apr. 2015)

haha wie geil... ich kanns ihr nicht uebel nehmen dass sie mit ihm schluss macht. die rosen warn der passende vorwand.


----------

